# Auto White Russian (White widow, AK47, Lowryder) grow with CFLs



## QueenBee (Oct 2, 2008)

Helloooo! 

This is my second journal for my second grow. Im just about to harvest my first grow of Lowryder 2 which went quite well and now Im ready to plant some new seeds. This time, after knowing a bit more about the automatic varieties (automatic means they start to flower after about 3 weeks regardless of the light regime so they dont need 12/12 lighting) I chose *Lowlife Automatic White Russian* which is a cross between White Russian (White Widow x AK-47) and Lowryder (Pretty sure its Lowryder!). I got 10 regular seeds because I wanted the option of making my own seeds, although Im not sure my seed making attempts on the Lowryders has worked but Id like to try. Sooo.. should be interesting!

I will be using regular compost from the garden centre and 2 big dual CFLs - one 125w one 250w, both dual spectrum. I used these for my last grow and they have been fine for me so far. Everything's pretty simple and basic but I will give them lots of love!



.


----------



## allout (Oct 2, 2008)

i think im about to go order some of those white russian seeds myself


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 3, 2008)

waaaaaay be watching this


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2008)

here i am subscribed and ready for the next round


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! Well I planted 4 of them yesterday. I put cling film over 2 of them to see if it makes a difference. Theyve gone in the cupboard with the others coz its nice and warm in there. I reckon Ill be seeing some signs of life by Sunday; Ill keep you posted!


----------



## hmmm123 (Oct 3, 2008)

hi queenbee, subscribed! I'll be watching closely thinking about trying a differnt autoflowering strain myself next time so very intrested. Pics please! lol.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 3, 2008)

Lol ok heres some pics, not very exciting yet! I think Ill plant 2 more when theres more room in the cupboard. More pics will follow when things start to happen!


----------



## hmmm123 (Oct 3, 2008)

Woooohoooo for pics queenbee! *sits and waits for them to pop though the soil lol*



QueenBee said:


> Lol ok heres some pics, not very exciting yet! I think Ill plant 2 more when theres more room in the cupboard. More pics will follow when things start to happen!


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, I was a bit too eager in my prediction but... 3 of them are through today!  Please see pic! I had a little gentle poke around in the soil last night (probably not the best idea but I like to see whats going on!) and the 4th seed hasnt opened yet but Ill give it a chance. Still very happy with my 3 new babies! None of them have the seed still attached either so thats good, I dont like it when they get trapped, obv


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey queenbee 

i just sat for the last hour or so and read through the whole 23 pages of your last grow, very nice for the first time round. have you smoked any yet? if so was it nice?

i'l follow this one now to and tag along if you dont mind. 

i ordered the lowryder dwarf mix and they arrived today so i'l be growing pretty much alomg side you so we can compare? im using a 70w hps though with some cfl's. 

happy smoking

puff puff pass >>>>>>>>


----------



## mayan (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey, queenbee...I'll be watching with fascination, pulling up a chair as we speak...


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah we got the kettle on and rolled a few blue petters, jus waiting for the show to begin.


----------



## hmmm123 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh what show! Can i join in lol. puff puff pass>>>> coffee anyone?



mr west said:


> yeah we got the kettle on and rolled a few blue petters, jus waiting for the show to begin.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

hmmm123 said:


> Oh what show! Can i join in lol. puff puff pass>>>> coffee anyone?


lol the show that QueenBee is gonna put on for us over the next few months. Have you got any coffeemate?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 8, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> Hey queenbee
> 
> i just sat for the last hour or so and read through the whole 23 pages of your last grow, very nice for the first time round. have you smoked any yet? if so was it nice?
> 
> ...


 
Hiya, its great to have people tagging along  Yes Im smoking it now (bits Ive dried infront of the fire!) and its all good. Think Im getting a bit of variety with the types of high of the different bits Ive cut off. Not a bad thing; keeps things interesting! I'll definately be interested in seeing your grow, Id like to try a mixed pack one day I like the idea of a bit of variety. Feel free to post some pics for me!

Anyways; speaking of the Lowryders in my last grow, yesterday I found 6 seeds from A and 6 seeds from C (these should both be bred with D who was my stongest Lowryder male). I planted 3 from A and 3 from C. The 3 seeds from A are I, J and K and the 3 seeds from C are L, M and N. The white russian seeds (still only 3 through) are Z, Y, X, and W.

They are all together now on a tray with the 125w CFL in position and ready to be turned on in a couple of days when G (from my last grow) is fully harvested. 

Pics are some of my Lowryder 2 seeds and them in the pots. The srouted ones are Z, Y and X.

So, just to summarise I have:

4 Automatic White Russians planted 2.10.08
3 (Z, Y, X) sprouted, 1 (W) still waiting

3 Lowryder 2 (A x D) planted 7.10.08
(I, J, K) not through yet

3 Lowryder 2 (C x D) planted 7.10.08
(L, M, N) not through yet


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 8, 2008)

Also, coz I now have 10 seeds planted I wont be planting anymore at least until I know which of these are females. If I get 5 females from these I wont really have enough room! Id probably end up getting another light or something tho, I wont let them go to waste!


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

variety is the spice of life lol. I updated my threads today if u wanna look at my variety? lol keep it up Queenie


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 8, 2008)

yeh i'l be doing a full journal from start to finish queen so i'l keep it updated regulary with pics. 

the good thing about the mixed baggie is that i have no idea what's going to be in it. i could have lr2 crossed with anything? so at least i have variety. 

glad the smokes nice for you. enjoy what you made.

i see your growing your homemade seeds to good luck with your grow

did i hear there's coffee going?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 8, 2008)

No coffee here, Im couch-bound for a small while now lol! Its hard trying to stop smoking it coz i want to weigh it all first but its not all dry!

Yea Im very interested to see what my seeds produce. Its great to be doing a second generation. Maybe someone can help you work out what you might have. I hope you've got a good mix fingers crossed for ya! Post me a link for your grow when youve got it sorted


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 8, 2008)

ah well... i was sure i heard coffee though  j/k 

yeh it would be nice if someone could tell from looks on here. but even if they cant it will be a nice suprise when i get to smoke all diffrent strains. if i like the way they look i might try pollinating and using my own seeds rather than buying more, i want some diesel ryders though. they look so tasty. 

i'l be putting the seeds in soil tonight so my journal will be started tomoro morning. 

i'l swing by and drop you the link here.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah Hmmm123 is making coffee, taake a seat and have this puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## hmmm123 (Oct 8, 2008)

yep im making coffee *passes it round* Best put the kettle back on now lol. puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>



mr west said:


> yeah Hmmm123 is making coffee, taake a seat and have this puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Hiya, its great to have people tagging along  Yes Im smoking it now (bits Ive dried infront of the fire!) and its all good. Think Im getting a bit of variety with the types of high of the different bits Ive cut off. Not a bad thing; keeps things interesting! I'll definately be interested in seeing your grow, Id like to try a mixed pack one day I like the idea of a bit of variety. Feel free to post some pics for me!
> 
> Anyways; speaking of the Lowryders in my last grow, yesterday I found 6 seeds from A and 6 seeds from C (these should both be bred with D who was my stongest Lowryder male). I planted 3 from A and 3 from C. The 3 seeds from A are I, J and K and the 3 seeds from C are L, M and N. The white russian seeds (still only 3 through) are Z, Y, X, and W.
> 
> ...



best keep this thread on track lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 9, 2008)

i popped out for a while, but thanks for the cold coffee... sluuurp 
now i got my seat who wants this >>>>>>>>

any more sprouting today queen?


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>> i wont say no lol cheers, I got the kettle on if u want a freash one?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 9, 2008)

i wont say no to that either, two sugars and milk 

not sure if i put the link in my signature queenbee so here it is 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/118332-lowryder-dwarf-mix-hps-cfl.html#post1440657


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 9, 2008)

Oooh coffee and spliff?! Yes pleeeease! 

The fourth White Russian is up today! So all 4 of those are up. Although Im worried about one of the first 3 coz the head still isnt opening up, I cant see anthing stopping it tho. Do you think it will die?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 9, 2008)

i dont think it will die, its just abit slow 

hopefully it will come through for you tomoro.


----------



## mr west (Oct 9, 2008)

i had thatwith my train wreck, it did open eventualy. passin tea/ coffee and 2 spliffs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 9, 2008)

>>>>>>>> takes a coffee and 1 spliff (im not greedy) and im already smashed. 

toke toke


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

Main concern is that the small covering prophylactic like coat is off the seed leaves so that they can open. I have used tweezers before to remove it if necessary. Glad to see your germ results went so well. 

If you desire the best possible yield from your autos you will want to move them into larger containers before they show sex as auto strains send out a main taproot that likes to go deep, If it's growth is restricted it will stunt the plants growth and final yield will be effected. 

Good luck
[email protected]


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 9, 2008)

Yea I think Ive peeled that bit of skin stuff off seedlings before but this one doesnt seem to have anything like that stopping it. Ive given it a little poke (I do realise poking them probably isnt ideal but I do these things anyway). It seems a bit weak, I hope it pulls through. I used 2 litre pop bottles before because theyre deep but not wide so I can still fit them all under the light. I might use them again. Need some healthy babies first tho!


----------



## stoned and trying (Oct 10, 2008)

ill be following along i want to see how theese turn out as i just ordered 10 low life white russian seeds from dope-seeds.com.. anybody use this seedbank before?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 10, 2008)

Good luck! I used allsativa but Im sure that one will be cool.

Bad news today; Y (the ill seedling) has died. The stem below the head was all weak and drying up and it has proved fatal unfortunately. I think Ill plant a new White Russian seed to replace it. Also I turned the 125w CFL thats above the seedlings on because the ones that are up looked like they were starting to stretch.


----------



## Wannabreed (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow, I've just finished growing some of these myself. A very disappointing yield and a very unique high. My buddy refers to smoking this as "Entering the Matrix". My only advice is not to change the photo period during the end of its life cycle and anticipate another week or two after the planned harvest date to seriously improve your crop. You will thank me for it.


----------



## hmmm123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sorry to here you lost one of seedlings queenbee it sucks when that happens. The others are looking good though!


----------



## illusionz1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey Queenbee! I will definitly be watching this grow as I just started germing 5 white russian autos as well! I noticed all the strains it is crossed with and had to have it! Kudos on your last grow! We'll have to compare piccies so I don't feel like I'm messing it all up!!!

Cheers!


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 12, 2008)

On Friday i planted a new WR seed to replace the seedling that died.

Last night I repotted the 3 WR seedlings into bottles. The roots had already reached the bottom of the little pots. I also planted another WR seed straight into a bottle pot! So now there are 3 WR seedlings in bottles, one seed in a bottle and one seed still waiting to germinate in a little pot.

Just incase Im being confusing, the White Russians are now:
Z, X, W - seedlings now a few days old, now in bottles
Y - seed that replaced the dead seedling, planted 10.10.08
V - seed planted straight into bottle on 11.10.08


Lowryder seeds are still the same as before (I, J, K, L, M and N) No sign of life yet, hope theyre gunna work. Theyre all still in the little pots.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry the pics didnt go on that post; here they are!


----------



## mr west (Oct 12, 2008)

nice QueenBee, now the hard part, waiting for them to grow buds lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey QueenBee looking good so far. So no sign of the other ryders yet? 

mine broke through the soil this morning. i hope yours come through soon to.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 13, 2008)

The Lowryder seeds from my plants just arnt working. None of them have germinated. Is there something Ive missed? 
I think Im going to have to plant the rest of the White Russian seeds coz ive only got a chance at 9 seedlings now ones died and last time out of 8 healthy seedlings I got 3 females so I better get them planted!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 13, 2008)

So there not showin any tap roots at all? You did them in soil didn't you? Maybe leave them another day and if no root maybe try just puttin them into a wet paper towel or cotton wool? I hope they work out. Did you see my purple seedlin? Its weird!


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 13, 2008)

I might try doing some in cotton wool but i cant see why that would work when good old soil didnt. Doh, i was really excited about growing a second generation


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 13, 2008)

So have you unearthed them to see that they haven't germed? It might not work with cotton wool but its always worth a try before you bin them? I hope they work out for ya.


----------



## uk WeeD (Oct 13, 2008)

did you let them dry out a bit before you planted them?
they generally wont germ if there fresh off the plant


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 13, 2008)

i still have 6 seeds left, Ill try letting them dry for a bit. Whats the best way to do it, just leave them out? How long do they need? Ive tried searching the net but I just get seed sites mostly! Thanks


----------



## uk WeeD (Oct 13, 2008)

put them somewhere dark and cool and forget about em for 2/3 weeks


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok cheers, ill do that with the 6 Ive got left. Ive left 2 ive already planted in the soil and taken the other 4 Lowryder seeds out of the soil and put them in cotton wool. I dont expect anything but its worth a try. Because the Lowryders arnt working im going to plant the rest of the WR seeds tonight. Oh well


----------



## mr west (Oct 13, 2008)

they might dry out too and be ok in a few weeks lol


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 14, 2008)

Y (the replacement seed for the dead seedling) is through today! Also I planted another 2 seeds (T and U). So I now have 3 seeds of WR and 4 seedlings. Im leaving the last 2 seeds I have left. Last time I got 3 females out of 8 seedlings. Im hoping for at least 3 out of 7. Sorry its all so confusing with planting them at different times, its been a bit of a mess so far!


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 14, 2008)

Forgot to wait for the pics to finish uploading. Oopsie


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2008)

o almost do that every tome lol.puff puff pass>>>>>>


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 15, 2008)

Everythings still moving along today. Y is open now and is a proper mini plant and i uncovered the top of V when I watered it so thats on its way. Z, X, and W are the bigger ones in the pic, U and T are White Russian seeds that should be a few more days yet and V is in the other bottle ready to come up soon. Am i making sense? Lol whatever


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 15, 2008)

it makes sense to me anyway, just glad you stuck the letters on the pots or it would have been real confusing 

Glad to see there coming on good.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 15, 2008)

Yea and i got it all written down what day which letters were planted on and when they came thru just incase I confuse myself!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 17, 2008)

how bout some new pics queenbee? 

or has nothing chaged in the last couple of days?


----------



## hmmm123 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yay for more pics! waits lol.



Fyfe said:


> how bout some new pics queenbee?
> 
> or has nothing chaged in the last couple of days?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok then heres a new pic from today! V is properly up and so is U or T (didnt look which one) so Im just waiting for one seed now and that'l give me 7 plants. The oldest ones are 10 days old. I dont think theyre off as fast as my Lowryders were; maybe its using the 125w to start with and not the 250w like I had the LRs under. Did I say these are now under the 250w? Well they are, coz all my Lowryders are gone so I only have these ones now.


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Oct 17, 2008)

Some nice little beauties you got there. Think i'll subscribe to see how things turn out because i'm a big fan of the autoflowers, got a few growing myself. Well good luck to ya and good growin.

Klunk


----------



## dangreen (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice can't wait to see the white russians turn out. Thinking about getting 5 fem beans to include in my next grow.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 18, 2008)

looking good queenbee. 

they do seem to be slower than the ryders you grew dont they? 

do the white russians take the same amount of time to finish? 8-9 weeks?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 18, 2008)

I know its weird. These do take 10 weeks not 8-9 tho so maybe thats why. My Lowryders started showing sex at about day 14 or 15 very early! Dont think these ones will be that early!


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2008)

im sure it wont be many days tho nd in the grand sceme of things its f all time really


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 18, 2008)

Just repotted Y into a bottle pot. Look at the root growth in only 4 days! Now 5 are in bottle pots and im just waiting for U and T to be big enough to be repotted into bottle pots


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 19, 2008)

looking good queenB! i like a bit of variety too, wanna grow a mix of different lowryder strains, got my diesel ryders on the go at the moment and definately gonna make some seeds, could do a swap if you make some white russian seeds, i really wanna try the hindu kush lowryders, they look awesome! 

Love the pop bottles as well, was thinking about doing this with the square dilutey pop bottles, think they would work a treat.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 19, 2008)

matthewdmac said:


> looking good queenB! i like a bit of variety too, wanna grow a mix of different lowryder strains, got my diesel ryders on the go at the moment and definately gonna make some seeds, could do a swap if you make some white russian seeds, i really wanna try the hindu kush lowryders, they look awesome!
> 
> Love the pop bottles as well, was thinking about doing this with the square dilutey pop bottles, think they would work a treat.


Yea I think the bottles are ideal - good depth but not wide so they fit together nicely. I noticed when I threw out my harvested Lowryders that their roots were packed at the bottom but hadnt filled out into the sides nearly as much so it does seem to be very true that they like to go deep and that width isnt as important. Im hoping to find some containers that are deeper than bottles but not too much wider for the final pots. The bottles will be fine at least till sexing tho.

I want some dieselryders, Im hoping to get some seeds but I wont have much room to spare soon!


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 19, 2008)

al swap you some if you make some WR seeds, cos i have to say the russian looks a treat. Sounds promising for the pop bottle idea as well, will have to give it a shot, you could try and find a large vase, that would probably be your best bet to find something deeper.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 19, 2008)

Would be hard to put holes in the bottom of a glass vase tho!

Repotted U and T today so now all 7 are in bottles. Just waiting now...


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 19, 2008)

probs yeah unless you can find a sort of plexi vase where you could drill holes in bottom.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

Im finding it really hard to find some deep square pots for the lowryders. iv tried garden centres and B&Q and they just have short ass ones. i might join in with the ghetto pop bottles queen.


----------



## uk WeeD (Oct 21, 2008)

Pots & Trays

^^ square pots

i got a recycling box for my lowryders im gonna put em in when they show sex- about 50 litres so they gonna have a good 10 litres each of soil (its 50x34x30 cm )


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 21, 2008)

uk WeeD said:


> Pots & Trays
> 
> ^^ square pots
> 
> i got a recycling box for my lowryders im gonna put em in when they show sex- about 50 litres so they gonna have a good 10 litres each of soil (its 50x34x30 cm )


Hey thanks for that link mate. those 6ltr pots are ideal and they have plenty of depth for 89p cant complain.


----------



## uk WeeD (Oct 21, 2008)

ye mate compared to flea-bay where they're like 1.50+ for the same size pot thats a bargain.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 21, 2008)

Those 6 litre ones? They look pretty good, nice find! Im still a fan of the bottles til sexing tho!


----------



## taytheday (Oct 21, 2008)

i use those pots too. i also just ordered 5 fem LL auto white russians from attitude, got 5 free reg g13 power skunk and one free fem durban poison with my order! sounds like a good deal to me!

ill keep an eye on this, cant wait for my current grow to finish up so i can get those russians on the go!

good luck


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 22, 2008)

Haha Buckfast for breakfast 

thats stuff is pure loopy juice. the amount of scraps in my area due to people on buckfast was stupid.


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> Haha Buckfast for breakfast
> 
> thats stuff is pure loopy juice. the amount of scraps in my area due to people on buckfast was stupid.


you live in Corby then?
YouTube - corby, welcome to hell


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 22, 2008)

na prob abit worse than corby mate, i lived just outside glasgow  buckfast was there breakfast lunch and dinner. corby actually looks abit like where i used to stay. same landmarks. you know the spray paint and broken things  

glad i live where i do now. peaceful and friendly. and you dont need a bullet proof vest to go get a tin of dogfood.


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 22, 2008)

pulling up a chair. I bought auto white russian from Dope-seeds.com plus auto snowryder which is auto snow white. I am waiting on my bag seed to finish flowering. I was wondering if anyone has done a dwc or hydro with auto flowering. also I have read that the white russian slow in the begining and they don't get that big but will finsh real strong. I will be doing mine white russians in 3 2gallon dwc buckets with a 400 Mh till signs of flower then move to 400 hps. 
Does anyone know If I can go 12/12 with these plants from birth to keep the same lighting as my bag seed till the end of flower?


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> na prob abit worse than corby mate, i lived just outside glasgow  buckfast was there breakfast lunch and dinner. corby actually looks abit like where i used to stay. same landmarks. you know the spray paint and broken things
> 
> glad i live where i do now. peaceful and friendly. and you dont need a bullet proof vest to go get a tin of dogfood.


i live bout 5 mins from corby so i only have to don a stab proof vest when i go out lol.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 22, 2008)

koolhand77 said:


> pulling up a chair. I bought auto white russian from Dope-seeds.com plus auto snowryder which is auto snow white. I am waiting on my bag seed to finish flowering. I was wondering if anyone has done a dwc or hydro with auto flowering. also I have read that the white russian slow in the begining and they don't get that big but will finsh real strong. I will be doing mine white russians in 3 2gallon dwc buckets with a 400 Mh till signs of flower then move to 400 hps.
> Does anyone know If I can go 12/12 with these plants from birth to keep the same lighting as my bag seed till the end of flower?


Dont know much about the hydro set-ups but 12/12 from birth (lol!) should be doable as autos are meant to work pretty much under any light schedule but it wouldnt be ideal for them i doubt; they might start a bit slow. I think my White Russians are slower than the Lowryder were so it must be true! 

Whats buckfast?


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 22, 2008)

Its a tonic wine queen, very strong basically, theres loads of rumors that it leads to people going physco and all sorts. 

iv tried it a few times it gets you wrecked.


----------



## taytheday (Oct 22, 2008)

lol i'm surprised thats the first words said on my sig here... other forums lap it up! i have a hoody with the same design on (nicked the base image from banksy!).

buckfast is a 'tonic' wine. it has a red wine base with added 'medicinal' properties and a very high caffine content. it's really dark brown-black with a syrupy texture and a 'required taste' generally regarded as a drink bums and social deviants like to drink, bottle after bottle. now i'm no social deviant but i drink bucky to the point of addiction. i'm not ashamed... i fucking love the stuff. hand in hand with weed, you are assured to look like one of those anti drug posters and starting a fight with anyone you happen to walk past is never out of the question. maybe it should be classified with (uk) class b drugs or something... i'd describe it's effects as an 'upper' like stimulant similar to mixing amphetimines with alchohol.  

funny thing is, it's made by the 'benidictine monks' of devon england (relocated from france) but ask anyone from england if they know of the stuff and you'll just get a confused face. where as scotland(we like to think it's just us), ireland and wales... everyone drinks the fuckin stuff!

wow maybe i should write a paper on the subject!

yeeeah, weed! can't wait to get my white russians on the go. i'll be looking closely at yours


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 22, 2008)

can we get it in the U.S I want to try that shit.


----------



## chace76 (Oct 22, 2008)

sounds like cisco


----------



## mr west (Oct 22, 2008)

gotta love a bit of banksy


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 23, 2008)

Just a picture update. The oldest 2 (Z and X) are 16 days old, W is 14, Y is 10, V is 8, T is 6 and U is 5. Had a little look for signs of sex but cant tell anything yet. Their stalks are pretty fuzzy with fine white fuzz (looks normal) which looks like its going to make spotting those first tiny white hairs very hard!


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 23, 2008)

Very kool nice to see were back to the grow.


----------



## mr west (Oct 23, 2008)

its gonna be soon what ever tho, every morning go look for hairs and jus b4 lights of too lol to be sure


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol Buckfast, i am a geordie and i bloody love tht stuff too, well i am half scottish as well, love irn-bru too.

looking good queeny, just updated my journal, tek a peek. 

Wake and bake anyone  .>>>>>>>>>PUFF PUFF PASS>>>>>>>


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 24, 2008)

Buckfast lol, aa love that stuff too, gets you rocking, am a geordie myself but half scottish, that could be why i love irn-bru so much as well.

looking good queeny, just updated my journie this morning with a cuppa and a bit of wake and bake PUff PUFF Pass >>>>>>>>>>>>> and one afta a brew? milk and sugar?


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 24, 2008)

sorry i thought the first post didnt actually post, when i refreshed page it never showed up, not trying to spam your diary!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

Plants are looking very good queen congrats, so is it just white russian dwarf's in there now? 

did you get through your lowryder stash or still have plenty left?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey guys, just waking and baking with a cuppa myself! Yea its just the WRs in there now, all the LR is harvested, got about a half left or maybe less, probably less, its running out! Its been so good tho. I went in on a half of bought in stuff with some mates last night and it is just such sh*t stuff, my LR is like 100 times better and I paid good money for the sh*t that doesnt smoke properley that we got last night. I cant wait to smoke nothing but my own, Im getting proper fed up with dealers and their sh*t.

I actually have another 2 seeds, one just came thru today and the others on its way. Theyre 2 out of a Lowryder Dwarf Mix pack that I got off a mate; I dont know what they are but Im pretty sure theyre not original Lowryder coz I picked the bigger seeds (to me it looked like the little seeds that had no freckles and had a slight orange tint were the original seeds, does anyone actually know what the original Lowryder seeds look like?). So theyre a bit of excitement to see how they go. I didnt want to mention them and start being even more confusing with this grow but hey, you'l probably notice them sooner or later! They are called * and # (star and hash lol!). Hope theyre not both boys, I wouldnt mind an interesting surprise plant


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh and I got a job offer so Im no longer unemployed! Woo!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

Your grow room must be getting crowded now. glad you got some dwarf mix seeds, i noticed in my pack that there was one or two tiny little seeds i planted both of them so there prob lr1 but i dont care as long as it smokes and gets my high. anything's better than what im smoking. 

congratulations on Getting a job queen.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 24, 2008)

Ive never grown it but I really wouldnt use your time and space on the original, you might get like 2 spliffs worth off it from the plants ive seen! Id plant some of the bigger ones just in case y'no, but thats just me! I dont want you to be dissapointed when ur prize female grows to the size of a lighter and you only get one tiny bud after 8 weeks of effort! Ive got 9 seeds now altogether (7 WR, 2 mix) and on my last grow I had 8 healthy seedlings which gave me 3 females so Im hoping things wont get too crowded. Im hoping for 4 females, that'd be perfect, more might cause space issues but Id still be happy!


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 24, 2008)

Just a pic from today. Still cant tell the sex of any of them, the oldest 2 are 16 days now. Im trying not to be quite as obsessive this time tho, not like last time where I sat checking them straining my eyes for aaaages! Theyl show when they show...


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 24, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Ive never grown it but I really wouldnt use your time and space on the original, you might get like 2 spliffs worth off it from the plants ive seen! Id plant some of the bigger ones just in case y'no, but thats just me! I dont want you to be dissapointed when ur prize female grows to the size of a lighter and you only get one tiny bud after 8 weeks of effort! Ive got 9 seeds now altogether (7 WR, 2 mix) and on my last grow I had 8 healthy seedlings which gave me 3 females so Im hoping things wont get too crowded. Im hoping for 4 females, that'd be perfect, more might cause space issues but Id still be happy!


i have six seedlings inthe room at the minute, with three seeds left (killed one) so i didnt want to push my luck to much and throw them all in and end up with to many for the room if i had a good male/female ration. so my plan was to keep these three seeds till i can at least sex these one's then if im not left with many females or i have lr1's i can stick the other seeds in and they will be ready a few weeks after the others. i might try pollinating one plant cause i dont really wanna spent £30 on seeds again. only thing we can do is wait and see 

the leaves on your plants look very similar to mine, very short and fat.


----------



## learing the ways (Oct 24, 2008)

hey queenbee,just read all 23 pages of ur previous grow and all of this grow too.seems like u may have greener fingers than you thought lol.i enjoyed the read thanx, also everythink looking great. just started my grow the other day take a look if your browsing puff puff pass >>>>>


----------



## learing the ways (Oct 24, 2008)

heres the link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/123416-5x-white-budda-lowryders-1x.html


----------



## illusionz1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey queen... quick question!

I'm growin White Russian Autos hyrdo... I know since they're breed to grow and flower quicker... did you compensate for that when feeding them nutes?

I'm just pondering if 2 weeks is like 4 to them and would probably appreciate some bloom!


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 24, 2008)

Im no expert in nutes or hydro Im afraid - I gave my last lot tomato plant food! Maybe someone else around here will have some advice...? Anyone...?!


----------



## Nexus Polaris (Oct 24, 2008)

I am giving my auto's organic nute's, 5 of them just starting to flower, I am giving them pura vida bloom, they are responding nicely to it. Nutes work nice with them, but if you are going to use them on auto's I would use a soluble organic nute just cause it cut's down on the flush time. Just my opinion.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 25, 2008)

Pulls up a chair with my flask of coffee because i cant seem to find any around ere.

ATB Queenbee


----------



## mr west (Oct 25, 2008)

pour me one please Lon mate im spittin feathers here, I just put a special ww in my cab yesterday. Id really like someone to grow one of the lr strains and have a joyus harvest of over 2 oz a plant easily.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 25, 2008)

Big mug of coffee coming right up Mr West, none of that mocha latte shite either  but youl have to make it yourself next time


----------



## Londoner (Oct 25, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Im no expert in nutes or hydro Im afraid - I gave my last lot tomato plant food! Maybe someone else around here will have some advice...? Anyone...?!


Bio-Bizz grow and bloom works for me in flower, 100% certified organic by three organic bodies.

Dont use nothing in veg, just repot when each pot is full of roots and the fresh compost feeds them fine till the next repotting


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 25, 2008)

Are feminised seeds made by using the pollen off a hermie? Might have totally got my wires crossed on that one, if I do can someone tell me how they are made?! Been wondering for ages


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 25, 2008)

i read that you let your female go a few more weeks after it is fully matured, this will provoke the growth of little bananas containing female pollen, store this pollen in a zip-lock bag, viable for a good two months, save this pollen and brush it on your next female plant. The seeds created should then be feminized.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 25, 2008)

Feminised seeds are made from a female that self pollenates (herms)

But if you made your own fem seeds they will carry the same hermie trait as its herm mother possibly resulting in a whole hermie crop 

The feminisation processes that breeders do avoids this.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok maybe Ill leave that area alone then!

My Mix seedling # has f*cked up, the first set of true leaves are all deformed and not working. So thats that one gone. Star has a tiny bit of the end of one of her first leaves missing as well (just the end tip, nothing major I hope) so Im not impressed with the Dwarf Mix seeds so far.
Also, pretty sure Z is a boy.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 26, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> My Mix seedling # has f*cked up, the first set of true leaves are all deformed and not working.


In what way is it fucked up? Can you get a pic of it up?

What compo are you starting your seedlings in?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 26, 2008)

Miracle grow, I dont have a big budget and the shops round here dont have much choice! It probably wouldnt show up on my phone camera, just you know how the first set of leaves start coming up, well only one side started growing and the other side was just like bits of mess where the plant should be growing. And the baby leaves are brown and speckly in places and the deformed mushed up first set of leaves are mostly dead matter. Im sounding very complicated, its just not working basically! No point leaving it to see, it wont work Im certain


----------



## Londoner (Oct 26, 2008)

The miracle grow is too hot for seedlings, thats probably what done it, some strains will take it fine, but some will burn in it.

Dont you have a B&Q or Homebase near you?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe Homebase, but the nearest is stupid Focus which is sh*t. By too hot do you mean too many nutes? Or wrong pH? Maybe next time or for repotting I can find another compost but theyll have to make do for now coz its all Ive got! What would you recommend (that doesnt cost the earth!)?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 26, 2008)

Does it look anything like this?








The same plant now, on the left.












It can be saved probably?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 26, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Maybe Homebase, but the nearest is stupid Focus which is sh*t. By too hot do you mean too many nutes? Or wrong pH? Maybe next time or for repotting I can find another compost but theyll have to make do for now coz its all Ive got! What would you recommend (that doesnt cost the earth!)?



I germ my seeds in Jiffy pellets, 10p each from most growshops and theyre available at homebases too.







Then when roots show out of the jiffys they go in a small pot of this, no more that a 1ltr pot because it wont feed an established plant, About £3.50 per 12ltr bag from B&Q, but pretty much any seed/cutting compost will do from B&Q or homebase etc.








Then when theyve rooted the 1ltr pots of seedling mix and can take hotter composts they go in 6ltr pots of this, Westlands west+ multi purpose compo with john innes, £6.99 per 60ltr bag from virtually all B&Q's and homebases.







Yea hot means too much fert in the soil already for young plants.

Ive tried all the expensive composts from the growshops, bio bizz, canna, plagron etc and theyre all overpriced cack IMHO


----------



## matthewdmac (Oct 26, 2008)

I got this from Soma a few years back it may help you,

Creating feminized seeds is an art, there are a few different methods of application. I have written about some of my different methods of making seeds in previous HIGH TIMES articles. I have use gibberellic acid, light stress, ph stress, and fertilizer stress to force my plants to make seeds. All these methods are harsh on the plants, and some like the gibbrellic acid, are not organic. In my search for cleaner more earth-friendly ways of working with the cannabis plant, I have found a new way to make feminized seeds.

Feminized seeds occur as a result of stress, other than genetics. All cannabis plants can and will make male flowers under stress. Certain strains like a higher PH, some like a lower one. Some like a lot of food, some like a lot less. There is quite a lot of variety in marijuana genetics, and you can&#8217;t treat every plant the same way.

It takes many harvests before you really get to know a particular strain. Just like getting to know human friends, it takes time. I have grown strains for a decade and am truly getting to know every nuance the different plants exhibit. I can recognize them from a distance. I must say that I get a lot of help from my friends, both in making seeds and learning new and better ways of working with this sacred plant.



I named this new method &#8220;Rodelization&#8221; after a friend who helped me realize and make use of this way of creating female seeds. After growing crop after crop of the same plant in the same conditions, I noticed that if I flowered the plants 10-14 days longer than usual, they would develop male &#8220;bananas&#8221;. A male banana is a very slight male flower on a female marijuana plant that is formed because of stress. Usually they do not let out any pollen early enough to make seeds, but they sometimes do. They are a built in safety factor so in case of sever conditions, the plant can make sure that the species is furthered. 

To me a male banana is quite a beautiful thing. It has the potential of making all female seeds. Many growers out there have male banana phobia. They see one and have heart palpitations, they want to cut down the entire crop or at least take tweezers and pluck the little yellow emerging devices out. I call them &#8220;Emergency Devices&#8221; because they emerge at times of stress.

In the Rodelization method, the male banana is very valuable. After growing your female plant 10-14 days longer than usual, hang them up to dry, then carefully take them off the drying lines and inspect for bananas. Each and every banana should be removed and placed in a small bag labeled very accurately. These sealed bags can be placed in the fridge for one to two months and still remain potent.

For the second phase you need to already have a crop that&#8217;s already 2 ½ weeks into flowering. Take your sealed bag of pollen out of the fridge, and proceed to impregnate your new crop of females. To do this, you must first match the female plant and the pollen from the same strain in the previous crop. Shut down all the fans in the grow room. Then take a very fine paint brush, dip it in the bag of pollen, and paint it on the female flower. Do this to each different strain you have growing together. I have done it with ten different kinds in the same room with great success.

I use the lower flowers to make seeds, leaving the top colas seedless for smoking. This method takes time(two crops), but is completely organic and lets you have great quality smoke at the same time you make your female seeds. If you&#8217;re one of those growers that has never grown seeds for fear of not having something good to smoke, you will love this method.

You can also use this pollen to make new female crosses by cross pollinating. The older females with the bananas can be brought into the room with the younger, un-pollinated females when they are three weeks into flowering. Turn all of the circulation fans on high, and the little bits of pollen will proceed to make it around the room. Do this for several days. Six to seven weeks later you will have ripe 100% female seeds; not nearly as many as a male plant would make, but enough to start over somewhere else with the same genetics.

As a farmer who has been forced to move his genetics far away from where they started, I know very well the value of seeds. My friend Adam from THSeeds in Amsterdam has a motto that I love to borrow these days: &#8220;Drop seeds not bombs&#8221;. Soma 
__________________
Peace
Zandor

I got this of grasscity forums, i know its still a hermie but since that pollen is off a different female plant and you are putting it onto another female plant will the resulting seeds not be feminized because of this?

has anyone ever tried this method, and this is from Soma so i assume so.

Peace


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 26, 2008)

Some very interesting things from both of you! I think I will have to go further afield next time for my compost. The seedling isnt big enough to look like that pic, its just a tiny seedling and cant even get started, theres nothing to work with! Although a couple of my WRs have the wobbly leaves thing a bit so Im guessing they dont like the compost much. The LRs seemed OK with it, maybe the WRs are a bit more sensitive. I wonder if that femminsed thing would work with automatics, since their lifecycle is slightly different. I dont think Ill worry about trying anything advanced like that yet, havnt even manged to make normal seeds that work yet!


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 26, 2008)

The first pic is of the retarded seedling - total gonner. The second is the other Mix seedling - Star, that seems to be doing OK. The third pic is the two that are a bit crinkly and twisted, Ive just flushed some water through them. Then all of them together. I havnt given them any nutes yet so if they are nute burnt its just from the compost which sucks


----------



## Londoner (Oct 26, 2008)

The one in the first pic, id leave it be, i see what you mean, the first true leaves havnt come out, but still you never know, iv seen worse, its still green. Has it got the first true leaves there? between the cotyledons? Even if theyre tiny or brown looking?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 26, 2008)

I cant make out whats happening in there - bits of brown, knobbly little bits. Theres no harm leaving it in there to see but Im 99.9% sure its gunna die. And the 0.1% of hope is that it will grow to a retarded pathetic little plant so probably best to not get attached!


----------



## boabbymac (Oct 26, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> Haha Buckfast for breakfast
> 
> thats stuff is pure loopy juice. the amount of scraps in my area due to people on buckfast was stupid.


a bottle of buck fot breakfast is the way
thats how i spent my my 2nd 3rd n 4th year at school bottle of wine at quarter to 9 fucking unreal lol!!


----------



## Londoner (Oct 26, 2008)

boabbymac said:


> a bottle of buck fot breakfast is the way
> thats how i spent my my 2nd 3rd n 4th year at school bottle of wine at quarter to 9 fucking unreal lol!!


Lmfao


----------



## koolhand77 (Oct 26, 2008)

leave the retard alone. I have read people have got some grat smoke from there retarted plants.


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 27, 2008)

heya looking good but lay off on watering them a bit much my lowryder done same as the lilttle one and it did die soz for thee news lol


----------



## boabbymac (Oct 27, 2008)

i had/have a lowryder#2 that was retarded the first set of leaves grew in like a swiral shape and the true set of leaves came in weirdly aswell but i jus left it to let it flourish and now its in flower  i must be doing sumthing wrong because i seem to have 2 males and 2 hermies from 5 lowryder seeds  but its a learnin experiene


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 27, 2008)

my dwarf mix seeds did pretty much the same miss. dont lose heart they should pull through fine. 

mine started with a retard first leaf. then its frst true leaves came through all brown and grey. i thought they were fooked but i just left them in there and fforgot bout them for a while. when i looked in next time they were starting to grow and after a few days they caught up to the others. 

even my new seedlings came through brown. 

dont kill them please


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 27, 2008)

I hear y'all but it isnt just a bit retarded its a lot! I do have a bit more hope now, there might be a chance the second set of leaves are trying to come thru, like I said no harm in leaving it for a while so we'll see. I thought W was a boy but now I think I see a hair so Im not sure if the things I thought were ball growth are not, cant remember what the females had bits growing where the males have balls? Still not sure enough to say for certain, only really sure that Z is a boy, but Ill keep him for now


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 27, 2008)

Z and X (first pic) are 21 days tomorrow and W is 19 days tomorrow. I think X is a Girl and W is a boy, Im still undecided on Z, thought boy before but waiting to see more. Really hoping that X is a girl. I put up a new 105W red CFL and have Z and X under that with the rest still under the blue side of my dual 250w. The retard seedling (pic 4) is growing! The new weird growth has brown tips but there is new growth which is surprising, so Im curious as to how thats gunna go over the next few days!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

they look real good queenbee. they should all start flowering now right?

3 of my plants started life like yourr retard plant. they still have brown tips on there first true leaves. 

i think it will pull through just fine. 

so am i right that you spotted 2 girls now?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 28, 2008)

3 ready to be showing sex, the other 4 are a week or so youger. Only one female so far out of those 3 I think, Im going to go check them now...


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 28, 2008)

Still think X is a girl, can see one hair I think, W looks like a boy and Z's the one I thought was a boy but has a random 'hair' but I dont know if its a hair, its a bit weird. Even if its just X tho thats coooool, if none of these 3 had been female that would have pushed my harvest date back a week (the others a week or more younger). Retard is growing a few more bits of retarded leafage. I think everyones overestimating retard tho, it would be an amazing feat to get a half normal plant off it!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

1 out of 3 isnt bad odd's to start with. 

i hope you get lucky and get a few more females. 

how are the other homemade seed's doing? 

will you be planting them?

stop picking on retard, he WILL make it through


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 28, 2008)

My homemade LR seeds? I still have them. 3 from A and 3 from C and a little one I found that I dont know which one it came from! I might try planting the little one first to test them but then the little seed got scratched in the grinder so it might not work coz of that. I dont want to waste the last of my homemade seeds trying to plant them too early again. Theyve had chance to dry over a few weeks now tho. I have some diesel ryders ordered tho so I shouldnt really plant more now, I might leave my homemade seeds another month or something. Oh what to do?!


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 28, 2008)

Speaking of which, the postman just delivered my Diesel seeds! Ooooooh! Wanna plant now!


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooh they all look quite different. Theres one little dark seed, one thats a bit more orangey, some darker speckled ones and some larger lighter ones. Its kinda funny but then not that you can tell which ones came from the same plant coz they look the same and 2 plants can have very different looking seeds. Ooh theyre fun!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Ooh they all look quite different. Theres one little dark seed, one thats a bit more orangey, some darker speckled ones and some larger lighter ones. Its kinda funny but then not that you can tell which ones came from the same plant coz they look the same and 2 plants can have very different looking seeds. Ooh theyre fun!


i would have thought that the seeds should be of similar coulour and size? maybe not. 

i want to grow some diesel ryders next but i beleive they get really stinky? could be a problem where i live.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

this is were farm management comes into play. u have to ask urself if its worth the time, space and energy to grow something that wont perform to what u kno u can do


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

the dlrs are smelly but not sos u can smell em in the street lol


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 28, 2008)

Farm Management, yes, but Im worried that this grow isnt going as smoothly as last time and a few more seeds being planted wouldnt hurt, just incase I dont get many females or some die or whatever. I think Im more worried this time round coz now I know what I can get I really really want to get that again! And If I waste a few seeds because it turns out I dont have room then thats only about £20 for a few seeds wasted which, when ur ensuring that ur getting free dooby, aint a bad loss. See? Ok I just wanna plant a few now coz Im impatient and excited about them! I should really wait till all my plants now are sexed so I know how much space I might have but waiting itsnt a strong point of mine!


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 28, 2008)

And as long as they dont stink out the street then they should be OK! Ill be stocking up on insence...


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

Insense is always a good call i love naga champs or what ever its called lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

i got a stock of inscence in to for when mine get smelly, if they do of course. 

i'l see if i can find the one you mean mr west.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

ots in a blue and white box, hand made from india lol smells flippin yummy scrummy i need to restock on em meself lol.


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

you mean this one mr west?

http://estore.websitepros.com/stores/1174581/catalog/Nag Champa 15g .jpg


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 28, 2008)

Got a good in focus pic of retard. And my Diesel seeds  And Z, do people think it looks male or female? Its hard to tell when everythings so small and still developing. I think they look like balls but this 'hair' on it is making me wonder.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 28, 2008)

You actually cant see Z that well on the pic. Guess Ill just have to wait and see


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

it just looks like new growth at the min miss, 

mayeb a more experienced grower can see what i cant


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 28, 2008)

this grow going to be cool


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

i would plant the seeds u think would do worst first then anything after is gonna be an improvement lol. Yeah bit hard to tell sex for me lol. id give the retard another week to buck its ideas up then put it on the window sill lol


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 28, 2008)

so stoned right now


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

QueenBee said:


> Are feminised seeds made by using the pollen off a hermie? Might have totally got my wires crossed on that one, if I do can someone tell me how they are made?! Been wondering for ages


I didnt go any farther to see if someone answered this but ok.
Fem seeds are made in one of two ways. One in a certain stage they
apply some acid shit that makes the plant produce hermie parts
and that causes it to pollinate itself, producing all female seeds.
The other way is to stress the plant so bad it hermies itself,
reproducing the same effect in a much more unnatural way.
Unless done right you can get fem seeds that hermie ALOT 
instead of goin fem.


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 28, 2008)

that seems complicated


----------



## Londoner (Oct 28, 2008)

FirstTimeGrowGuy said:


> I didnt go any farther to see if someone answered this but ok.
> Fem seeds are made in one of two ways. One in a certain stage they
> apply some acid shit that makes the plant produce hermie parts
> and that causes it to pollinate itself, producing all female seeds.
> ...


The acid they use is called Gibberilic acid, and it can also be done with a silver solution too.

If you stressed a female to the point of it herming and self pollenating/self seeding then theres a high chance the offspring will carry the hermie trait too.


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 28, 2008)

If theres a high chance the seeds will be hermie then wouldnt it be better to just use regular seeds that at least have a 50/50 chance of being a normal female?


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

theres a chance they will display hermi traits theres a chance it will be all woman lol


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

only the plants that have been stressed into hermie will produce hermie seeds though, 

if they have been properly feminized like at most seed banks, its def worth it in the long run.


----------



## mr west (Oct 28, 2008)

ive never had a prob with fem seeds lol


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 28, 2008)

Totally worth it done properley from the seed banks, I mean not worth trying making them yourself and getting mostly hermies!


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 28, 2008)

sorry quenn i misunderstood, youre right its def not worth trying to make your own. 

let the pro's do the job. 

so you potted a couple of dlr seeds?


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Oct 28, 2008)

Londoner said:


> The acid they use is called Gibberilic acid, and it can also be done with a silver solution too.
> 
> If you stressed a female to the point of it herming and self pollenating/self seeding then theres a high chance the offspring will carry the hermie trait too.


Yep yep..


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 28, 2008)

i am getting rudralis skunk ???

any one know what thats like ?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 29, 2008)

Ruderalis is the third cannabis sub-species, Indica, Sativa and Ruderalis, its the auto strain they use in the breeding of LR's and LR crosses.

Never grown nor smoked any of it.


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 29, 2008)

i am selling 600 watt hps system (powerplant)
two bulbs sylvania and powerplant !!!

easy roll hangers ballast powerplant all for £50


----------



## learing the ways (Oct 29, 2008)

i will buy the lot of you lol. wher u from pm me.oh and queenbee looking good. and thank for the heads up on purple in my journal yesterday +rep


----------



## Londoner (Oct 29, 2008)

o8supersamxix said:


> i am selling 600 watt hps system (powerplant)
> two bulbs sylvania and powerplant !!!
> 
> easy roll hangers ballast powerplant all for £50


Sounds like a deal 

Why you selling it? why not grow with it? 600's rock your plants world


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 29, 2008)

i no i am going to cry wen these go but i am moving to new zealand and will be growing outside with ruderalis skunk i hope need to sell these lights tho moving soon  i will even swap for a bag of weed or coke  you no how it is init


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

ill bite ur hand off for that price, even if i have to force one of my mates to strat growing lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

o8supersamxix said:


> i no i am going to cry wen these go but i am moving to new zealand and will be growing outside with ruderalis skunk i hope need to sell these lights tho moving soon  i will even swap for a bag of weed or coke  you no how it is init


if i had a spare halfy id gladly swap ya. New zealand cool my uncle stays over there, where u moving from?


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 29, 2008)

what you mean


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 29, 2008)

oh am moving from poole bournemouth to new zealand hawkes bay


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

cool, poole is nice and so is haweks bay. I need a new flat this is way too small for me now


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

my mate just moved to new zealend or however its spelled. 

whats the biggy about there? iv heard a few people moving there recently.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

its liike england was a thousand years ago lol and the weathers a bit better


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

better weather = better outdoor crops


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

have u not seen the vid clips of the mawries on the side of the mountain gaurding their crops with guns and stuff?


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry to interrupt! Just a quick update. X is definately a girl (first and second pics), and W is a boy (third pic, on the left, X is on the right). Still not sure about Z (big on in the red box in pic 4). Retard has a new set of leaves showing which is amazing but they are brown so not sure about it yet, its doing v well tho!


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 29, 2008)

Forgot the pics didnt I!


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

lol congrats on the comfermation of fem status, looking nice now too loo


----------



## nightologist (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello stranger ... I just want to know that aluminum foil is the worst reflektor for a grower and if you want strong plant and good harvest change the foil with something better. For more knowledge you can watch "Ultimate grow" - a film for marijuana growing by Jorge Cervantes witch you can download from the internet  all good wishes and good luck with the plants


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry for taken over your thread but man its cool ey ?

good weather 

good weed 

i fit right in over there


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^^

another one who read the first page and failed to read the rest 

congrat's on the female queen. good chance teh other one in the red box is female if its taking so long. i have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

ive just crossed my eyes for u queenB lol ooo and my legs cuz i need a wee lol


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 29, 2008)

Well it does have growth that looks like balls but it also had a random bit that looks like a hair so I just want to see the balls develop a bit more before I confirm its male! Its 22 days old now so I should be able to tell


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 29, 2008)

getting your fucking nose in fyfe


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

wtf iis your problem mate. i was talking about the person who mentioned tinfoil. 

iv posted on queen's thread a few times and im sure she would have told me to stop herself if i bother her. 

i dont do i queen? 

second time today iv had shit from you and im sick of it!


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry you pointed up too mee


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)

you happened to post when i was typing my message, 

if your gonna slag me off do it on my thread no other peoples journals. 

sorry queenbee


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 29, 2008)

Calm down guys! Think theres been a misunderstanding. Lets move on! Happy people posting happy things


----------



## o8supersamxix (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah okay


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 29, 2008)

Cool


----------



## Fyfe (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## ultimate procrastinator (Oct 29, 2008)

woo congrats on the females. I'm grateful for any ratio 1/1 or above, cuz its always a gamble with a small number of plants, could easily come out with all males in a 4 or 5 plant grow


----------



## mr west (Oct 29, 2008)

YouTube - Captain Sensible - Happy Talk [totp]
lol


----------



## QueenBee (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok so today is

Z, X day 24
W day 22
Y day 17
V day 15
T day 14
U day 13

X id definately female (first pic), and W male. So glad X is a female, and shes the best looking one at the moment too! Im still not sure about bloody Z! Its sex parts dont seem to be developing any more. I also think that Y is a girl and V is a boy but its quite early days for them. 

Ive put W out from directly under the light and think I might kill it in the next day or two. Im thinking of using X as just bud and then trying for seeds on one of the younger ones, using a male from one of the younger ones. I want to try not to be sentimental and just kill any males I dont want straight away but its hard for me!

Oh and retard is doing great! It has its second set of leaves (the only leaves it has apart from some of one of the first set) and although they are slightly brown at the edges it is growing! Im very suprised; I know you all had hope but Ive seen much better looking weaklings die! It was originally called hash (#) but the name retard has stuck now!


----------



## mr west (Oct 31, 2008)

congrats on the fems QB and retard lol, puff puff pass >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Medi user (Nov 2, 2008)

Cheers for your grow journals QueenBee, these autoflwerers look like a good strain. Will keep following this thread.


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok so Im doing another update coz Im bored and things have gone very quiet around here!

Today is

X day 26 (girl)
Y day 19
T day 16
U day 15
* and retard day 9

Z, W and V are boys and are out from under the light ready to be killed when I can bring myself to do it. Y might be a girl, Im hoping, no pistils yet tho.

Ive moved things around a bit again. X is getting loads of light now so I hope she picks up pace. Also, I flushed X and Y tonight (just kept watering them so a good amount of water ran through) to try and get rid of some nutes (with the miracle grow being strong) and bad build up. Its a new thing Im trying, think its going to be a good thing!

Pics are all together then Y, T, U, * and retard then two pics of X.


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 2, 2008)

This pic is a comparison with my Lowryders 2s at the same age, look at the difference! Its crazy! If anything the Lowryders a bit younger than X is now. I can believe the LRs got that big that quick!


----------



## Londoner (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice .............


----------



## Nexus Polaris (Nov 2, 2008)

That is a huge difference in plant size, the Russians look healthy though. There one guy on here that grew the Russian, he had a few purple pheno's that looked killer. Turns out my cry of hermie was a false alarm, they are still doing great. What you thinking about growing next?


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 2, 2008)

What I have read I think I mentioned it before they start out slow but finish real strong. The low r2's are more sativa than indica right? White rush is a cross of white widow and ak47 and lowryder so your gonna get the small bushy indica ad they blow up later on. Im watching this pretty close becasue I will be doing 3 of these in about a month.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 3, 2008)

looking healthy queen, glad to see tard is still going  

real difference in the size against lr2?


----------



## dangreen (Nov 4, 2008)

Your plants are looking really good. Ya the White Russian is supposed to be a more Bushy plant compared to the LR#2.


----------



## illusionz1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Queenbee! I've been watchin your grow... great job! I don't have much going, and unfortunitly one passed today... But just thought I'd share my 22day auto white russian!

Good Luck!


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks! The link to your grow didnt work tho 

Well I was going to complain about how slow its going but looking at the pics of X (first 2 pics) shes doing OK. But now I think Y is a boy  (top left of third pic). So only the 2 smallest WRs to show. One girl out of 5 so far . Retard is doing great tho! Looks normal now apart from the (lack of) first set of leaves. I planted 4 Dieselryder seeds on Thur 30th Oct and only one is through. Sucks. So things arnt really going swimmingly. Hoping to get some nice new soil soon and X needs a new pot so have to find something suitable. Oh and Im getting green stuff like algae or something on the top of the soil. Is it dangerous? Ive been trying to keep the soil as dry as poss to stop the green stuff. Really worried Im only going to get 1 or 2 females out of all these bloody plants. And only one diesel thru after 6 days?! Argh! I think its the cold making things not go as well. Stupid cold.


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

looking good still queenbee. 

shame about your other seeds, hopefully they will come through for you soon, they may just be slow starters, i dont think mine showed through the soil till a week. 

have you got plenty of pistils on your female now? yours seem much bigger than mine but dont seem to be flowering as quick? 

im not sure about the stuff growing on your soil though? someone will help though. 

glag to see runt is pulling through fine, and you didn't believe us when we had hope


----------



## Londoner (Nov 5, 2008)

The algae is fine, its feeding off the food in the compo and growing under the light, when you get a canopy itl be blocked from the light and should die back some, but its nothing to worry about, just nature doin her funky thang


----------



## illusionz1 (Nov 5, 2008)

My sig should be workin now! Thanks for bringin it to my attention Queen and Fyfe!


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh thats cool, thanks! X doesnt have that many pistils yet, I think they are being slow, but shes still growing. Im hoping to get some nute-free compost and then give her bloom nutes to help her flower. As long as shes healthy at the mo. And yes I am in awe of retard! Hats off to it!


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 5, 2008)

she looks very green and healthy so thats the main thing,. 

i want to get nutes for mine to but im to scared of burning them


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2008)

dont be scared of nutes, gently gently catchy monkey lol


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 6, 2008)

mr west said:


> dont be scared of nutes, gently gently catchy monkey lol


lmfao, whats that quote from? i like.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 6, 2008)

mr west said:


> dont be scared of nutes, gently gently catchy monkey lol


ROFLMAO!! Mr West your a funny guy man, ffs  hehehehe

Its a case of gently gently spank da monkey for me lol


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 7, 2008)

What about growing one of the males out and pollonating a fem load her up with seeds dry them out replant. you won't have to buy seeds again. just a thought. looks like you have good canidates for it strong male strong fem. do it up...


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 7, 2008)

Ive made seeds before and havnt got any of the seeds to germinate so far so Im not so keen on getting seeds in the bud this time. 

Anyway, things are still a bit sh*t. I repotted X today but shes looking curled under and isnt throwing out many pistils. Im hoping the repotting will help. I got organic miracle grow this time (all the compost they had had added nutes but this one isnt as strong as the regular one). 

And my only diesel ryder to come through is going to die. Its curled over and hasnt come up right and is now floppy so going to die. Gutted. I put the other 3 DR seeds in the lounge to be warmer and one more has come thru so fingers crossed for that one but knowing my luck lately itll be a bloody boy. Im tempted to just plant the remaining 6 DR seeds coz of how badly things are going. Still only one girl, 2 WRs to sex soon, thought I saw a pistil on U but theres also a little bit growing that could be a ball so none the wiser. Dont like only having one female so far. I think the cold is affecting them loads, germinating and growing, might have to get a heater.

First 2 pics are X just after repotting and the third and fourth are her about 7 hours later after dark time. Hope she likes her new home. Last pic is U, V, *, retard and the dying diesel


----------



## mr west (Nov 7, 2008)

Fyfe said:


> lmfao, whats that quote from? i like.


i dunno its wot my mum says lmao


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 8, 2008)

looking good queen, retard looks like she's coming along.

they seem droopy? have they just come out of the dark period? 

sorry to hear about the dlr's. hopefully they will come through for you. 

those little oil filled heaters are cheap to buy if your looking for one, there £30 and they keep a constant temp in the room that you set. so energy saving aswell.


----------



## koolhand77 (Nov 8, 2008)

Q how cold is it? If the roots get to cold the plant will not survive. better to keep them warm. 75 is perfect


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea I think the cold is the problem, hopefully going to get a heater in there today. X was droopy for a while, she seems better after repotting tho. Planted the remaining 6 DR seeds as I only got 1 seedling out of the first 4 I planted. Damn cold!


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok now Xs stem is going purple. For god sake! Everythings going wronggggg


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2008)

lovely thick stalk on that plant. wen u get the heat sorted itll stop purpleing i think its a cold thing or can be


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 9, 2008)

Ive got a halogen heater but its either off or on - no temperature control. 

Urgent question, please offer advice: Would it be worth leaving my 125w CFL on 24/7 for a bit of heat constantly? Or would changing the light cycle now screw them up? Coz the heater is 400w on the lowest setting and 1200w on full so my lights would use a lot less electric!


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2008)

i think u might be on to something Quenie, how much extra light will leaving them on 24hrs give u, 6? I dont think it will fuck them up, my m8 swears by 24hrs veggin lights


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2008)

u could keep ya heater on in the rroom ur box is in to help too


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 9, 2008)

They get 5 hours of dark now. It would be easier leaving at least one on as well coz its been hard keeping the 19/5 schedule now Im back at work and have no timer. I think I might try it. And this new lot of DRs will be getting the 24/0 light from the beginning so at least it wouldnt shock them. Do the plants grow as well under 24/0? Mind theyre not growing properley now anyway.


----------



## Medi user (Nov 9, 2008)

A basic timer is about £4 in Wilkinsons, ok for flouros, but not HPS. 

Argos do a heated blanket for £15, may work, could also use with a timer
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4500238/c_1/1|category_root|Home+and+furniture|10197552/c_2/2|cat_10197552|Bedding|10197575/c_3/3|cat_10197575|Electric+blankets|10197598.htm


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2008)

Medi user said:


> A basic timer is about £4 in Wilkinsons, ok for flouros, but not HPS.
> 
> Argos do a heated blanket for £15, may work, could also use with a timer
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4500238/c_1/1|category_root|Home+and+furniture|10197552/c_2/2|cat_10197552|Bedding|10197575/c_3/3|cat_10197575|Electric+blankets|10197598.htm



Yeah ive blown bout 4 cheap timers with my hid floodlight veg light, spend a tenna for something a bit better rated


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 10, 2008)

B&Q have a 1500w electric timer for £2.99 or 2 for a fiver


----------



## Londoner (Nov 10, 2008)

mr west said:


> Yeah ive blown bout 4 cheap timers with my hid floodlight veg light, spend a tenna for something a bit better rated


Get a contactor/relay mate, before a timer meltsdown and starts a fire.


----------



## mr west (Nov 10, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Get a contactor/relay mate, before a timer meltsdown and starts a fire.


its all kool mate i bought a 7 day digi timer thats fine for the 250w. One of my good mate who helps me out is a qualified electrician lol fucking sparkys lol.


----------



## Londoner (Nov 10, 2008)

Ah ok, id still and do run a contactor on 250's tho, i even run my 125w enviro's via a contactor, cant trust the load going through household timers, theyre good for the resistive loads on household appliances, but very under rated for the the inductive loads drawn by all hid lights. But thats just me lol


----------



## grayghost (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow fires! I never thought about that! Thanks for the infor about the conductors. I'm going to look into one.


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 12, 2008)

Dont need a timer anymore, I keep the 125w dual on all the time and turn the other 2 off for about 5 1/2 hours while Im at work. Im trying not to open the cupboard as often to keep the heat in and 3 lights get it nice and warm. It seems to be helping but maybe its coz Im not checking them as much. Finding it very hard to sex the last 2 WRs, want to think that ones a girl and ones a boy but the 'girl' has a weird bit of growth that could be a ball or could be a leaf but weird place for a leaf. Waiting for more to show. Its day 36 for X, 25 and 26 for U and T (should be showing for definate by now! Argh!), 19 for * and retard. My one surviving Diesel out of the first 4 seeds I did looks like its going wrong so thats awesome and I checked the last 6 seeds of my Diesels today and to my horror they were all up and the most up ones looked very pale (very low light in the lounge - needed the heat to start them tho) so I got them straight in the cupboard. Must have forgotton to check them yesterday, they shouldnt have been in the dark so long. Hope theyre bloody going to be OK. Stupid everything.


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2008)

have u got fresh air going into ur cab reularly?


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 12, 2008)

No. The fresh air is cold


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2008)

well plants need fresh air and oxygene and co2, if u fdont change the air in the cab regularly itss have an abverse effect on ya girls


----------



## Medi user (Nov 13, 2008)

You don't need to draw in cold air from outside, just replace or exchange the air in the room. Look at changing the air once every few minutes up to once every minute. If you have vents keep them open, or keep the door ajar, or fit some sort of exhaust fan, from a simple 120mm PC fan, up to an inline fan.


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 14, 2008)

Opening the door and me breathing on them is all they get, if I keep the cupboard door open theyll get too cold again.

U and T (the youngest WR) seem to be growing more and look healthy but I think ones a boy and the other one has no sex at all yet, after 4 weeks, its rediculous. And X is dying. Id really appreciate someone offering advice on what might be wrong with her. Her stem is purple, her leaves are pale, some have diseased looking bits, some are brown. I dont have much hope for X coz even if she recovers shes going to be so stunted. Its stupid coz the male thats the same age is doing fine, just took him out today (no seeds being made this time - hating the WRs, not that I have a female to make the seeds). So yea, not liking the WRs.

Meanwhile... * is a girl!!!!!!!! See, this is what it should be like, shes 21 days today, is a lot smaller than the unsexed WRs and shes beautifully showing her sex. Love her. Retard being a little bit behind is still not showing. I hope to god nothing happens to them, theyre my hope for homegrown bud before new year now.

The 6 new DR seedlings have gone green as well so thats good. Theyre still tiny tho. The one surviver from the first 4 DR seeds have f*cked up so just the 6 now I think.

Wish Id never bothered with these WRs. One dying female from 8 seeds. It might be the cold but they just seem to be shit. Im wondering whether its coz theyve been bred so far away from the Lowryders that theyre not as quick to sex or grow or as easy. Dont think Ill try them again. 

Pics: X, X, X, WR boy younger than X, U & T, retard and *and you can see the baby DRs


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 14, 2008)

the dying one has got to be some kind of nutrient deficiency queen or a lock out. have you flushed? . 

try posting the pic on plant problems section with an explanation. someone should be able to diagnose it for you and hopefully keep it alive. lond and mr west are at the hemp expo today so prob cant help. 

sorry to hear there not going well for you 

cold shouldnt be that much of a problem to be honest. 

my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 14, 2008)

Gave X a real good flush while she sat in the bath. Looking close I noticed how bad she is, its not looking good. Gave all the older ones a good watering (mini flush). T is a boy, still not sure about U but U and T are the healthiest by far - very green and bushy. God damn it. Noticed earlier that * and retard are now going pale and patchy. Noooooooooooo. I dont get why U and T are healthy and the others arnt. They have the same soil, pots and environment...? Really dont know whats going on.



Pics are U,*, retard, X.


----------



## dangreen (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey queen what kind of soil are you using and Nutrients and how much?


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 15, 2008)

is that third one retard? 

jesus he has come along way in a short time. almost looks the healthiest. 

did you take advice and put it in the plant problems queen.

someone might be able to save it for you before its to late. 

Luck.


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2008)

it could well be a root obstruction, did u cut off the bottom of the smaller pot b4 u put it in the bigger 1?


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 15, 2008)

Lol I know it looks like I kept X in the bottle but I didnt I just put a bit round the top so she could have more room at the bottom!

Using Miracle grow soil - the organic one which isnt as strong (feed for 6 weeks not 3 months).

I dont want to post in the problem pages coz people will probably start asking what fan Im using and what the temps and pH are but I cant afford such luxuries at the mo  I hoped someone round these parts might know. I might try finding something today tho. I want to see if the flushing helps as well tho. Surely cant be a defficiency coz Im using MG soil but I thought it might be the cold or the pH making the plants unable to absorb the food? The heats better now so feel like the only think I can do is flush. I gave X a tiny bit of tomato food after flushing just incase Id flushed out what she needed, didnt use much tho. The others havnt had any nutes. Im worried that now * and retard are going pale and patchy. There just doesnt seem to be any reason why they should be going wrong. And yes that is retard - its done very well to almost catch up to *!


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 15, 2008)

Well Ive posted her in the problem section. I hope people dont hurl abuse about my less than perfect set-up


----------



## illusionz1 (Nov 15, 2008)

well... I'm no expert by any means... but I've had simialar issues with my WR's... X's stem looks pretty purple... Nute Def? The older leaves seem to be fading to gold which is all the same my WR2 did before I had to give her a boost... I do believe she was N Deficiant.

Juss throw'n my amature thought into the mix!

Goodluck! Hope X pulls through!!


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks. I hope she does too. Retards a girl too but she is worse than *with the patchy yellowing leaves. My post on the advice page got me nowhere. Just people I dont know giving opposite advice and I dont know who to listen to. One says defficiency, one says nute burn. Personally, I dont think it can be defficiency in that the nutes arnt there for it as they have been repotted into fresh nute filled soil. I dont think its nute burn at all either because the leaves arnt curling and just the apearance of them says defficiency - they just look like theyre not getting what they need to build themselves and keep themselves going. This brings me to the conclusion that it is something stopping them from absorbing the nutes. Ive heard that cold and pH can do this. Well I think Ive solved the cold problem and Im hoping the flushing will help the pH get back to normal. Ive just watered with some calcified seaweed to help the pH and give them calcium and minerals and other nice crap thats in there. I dont know what else to do. Its so great that * and retard are both girls, I dont want them to end up the same way as X. The other WR left to sex, think its U, is bloody green and bushy as hell. I just dont get why that one is perfectly happy! It seems to only be the girls that are affected!


----------



## illusionz1 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Queen... check these sites out... I've experianced that when it's a PH fluxuation problem the leaves tend to have inconsistant brown spotting on the fan leaves... I really do still want to say it's a defficiency... but then who knows... I'm no expert, but I hope this helps a bit... after I treated mine that was experiancing similar problems with what I identified on the chart, I've not had a single problem yet!

2 Marijuana Nutrient And Deficiency Reports

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/118601-guide-plant-deficiencies.html


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats awesome, thanks. Im thinking retard has a magnesium deficiency, X seems to have numerous deficiencies! Oh so many problems...


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey Queen Bee, its been a minute. Ok, your prolly not going to like to hear this but your problem is your using MG soil and nutes. Soil from your front yard mixed with perlite is better then MG (dont use that cuz youll bring in nastys) My point is you need to get some type of soil. Now I dont know what kind of stores are in the UK cuz im from the US, but I know they ahve supermarkets and I know somewhere around you is going to have some cheap soil/compost Get some plain compost with NO NUTES and some perlite or vermiculite mix it 70/30 and get some shultz 10-15-10 (anywhere that sells miracle grow will have this as there the two most universal fertilizer/soils) and some mollasses all this will cost you less then 10$ I believe thats like 5 pounds. Another problem is you say you dont keave your closet door and just oepn a few times, well lemme ask you something if you locked your self in your car and only opend the door a couple times a day how long you think you would be able to breath? Same thing for your plants your suffocating them. Your MG soil and nutes is like you eating Mcdonalds big macs and frys every day every time you eat...how long before your body starts breaking down? about a few years...well same thing for your plants, it just takes alot less time. I know a supermarket by you will have shultz 10-15-10 its not the best but its a good cheap fertilizer use 4 droppers shultz 10-15-10, 1/2 TB mollasses, and 1 TB fish emulsions(if you can find its very common they should have it) per gallon of water. Aswell as get some compost and mix 70/30 with vermiculite or perlite. This is exactly what I use and it works great...im in same situation money is very tight. THIS IS IMPORTANT. Theres no way your house is cold enough for it to be bothering your plants. It will have to get below 60 degrees for it to even have a chance to bother your plants...it easily gets in the 50's nad 40's during october in alot of places it grows wild at night. So in a nutshell give it Better food and nutrition and give it circulation...keep a closet door open. Unless your house is 50 degrees (and I know its not cuz no woman ive ever known likes it that cold) its not going to hurt it. You need to change these things TOMOROW or ASAP. X is not beyond repair but it seriously needs a change.

Pce


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok, appreciate the advice but have to say a few things as I feel a bit insulted (maybe Im being sensitive...)


Sexologist420 said:


> but I know they ahve supermarkets and I know somewhere around you is going to have some cheap soil/compost Get some plain compost with NO NUTES and some perlite or vermiculite mix it 70/30 and get some shultz 10-15-10 (anywhere that sells miracle grow will have this as there the two most universal fertilizer/soils) and some mollasses all this will cost you less then 10$ I believe thats like 5 pounds.


Please dont assume you 'know' what is available to me. My local supermarket doesnt even sell compost; the local hardware/gardening store (focus) has 2 different types of compost - miracle grow and another type that has added nutes like MG. And I have seen great plants grown on MG. I want to try a nute-free compost but like I said its not readily available near me. Ive never even heard of shultz, never mind seen it and I know what it is but Ive never seen molasses in a shop yet. Yes I probably could go on a big trek to a decent store and get this stuff, and I will do asap, but at the moment I am beyond skint and simply cant afford to go out TOMORROW to get this stuff. I dont want it to seem like Im asking for help then turning my back on it but I have said before if the solution isnt v cheap / free I just dont have the resources to do it. I love advice and info but Im not comfortable with being TOLD what to do!

I dont do F but apparently 60F is 15C and yes my house gets colder than that. Again with the assuming about my situation. The heating was broken for a while and the only heat was from the fire in the lounge. Even now my thermostat is only at about 17C to save on gas so yes it must get below 15C. I do believe that the cold has been a problem. I got 2 dodgy retarded germinations out of 4 seeds before when I kept them in the cold cupboard but when the next lot of seeds were in the lounge in the warmth I got 6 successful seedlings out of 6 seeds. I think they would benefit from better air circulation - now the heatings fixed and the house is a bit warmer I am opening the door more so hopefully that will help.

Its so hard trying to take advice because people have all sorts of different opinions and I never know who to believe. Im also one of those people who always thinks Im right and that doesnt help. I like to know what people think but usually end up doing what I thought in the first place! And if I did everything everyone told me I would be adding all kinds of sh*t so maybe I should make my own conclusion and then at least Ive only got myself to blame. Ive accepted the fact that they might die but I wont stop trying and the more I try the more Ill learn. I think its the cold or pH so my main aim is to get hold of some dolomite lime. So far Ive raised the temps, flushed and watered with calcified seaweed mixed in. I guess only time will tell...

Sorry for the essay, sorry for hitting back, feel better now Ive said my peace!


----------



## robert planter (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey I have been looking into getting some dualspectrum cfls.. where did you get your 125 watt.. and how do they work work for the flowering stage??


----------



## Sexologist420 (Nov 16, 2008)

I wasnt trying to tell you to do anything. Im just trying to help you. Like I said I dont know what is in the UK, I live in the US. No reason to get offended. However you said you wanted a cheap or free solution. What I told you would cost you no more then 10$ US dollars which is around 5 pounds or Euro w/e they use there. Do you have rich soil there? If so get you some soil from outside, dig under the grass to avoid grass roots and put it in an old pillow case. Try and mix some sand or vermiculite with it for aeration if you can. Put this soil filled pillowcase in a bathtub with 170 degrees Farenheit water (not sure on celcius) for 1-2 hours. WHat this will do is pasteruize the soil, killing any spider mite eggs, parasites, and other nastys in the soil without killing the micro organisms that your plant feeds off of. I know this because I also grow shrooms and this is how you sterilize a bulk substrate. If you dont trust me thats fine. Just do it with one plant and see if you want to do it with more. You can use corn syrup if you cant find mollasses for a carbohydrate sugars boost. As far as ferts go...if they do not have shultz and miracle grow is absolutly all they have then you need to change the ammount. Try giving them half what your giving them now. If you can test the ph then test it, you may have a nute lock out. I know for a fact the cold is not causing your problems. I grew up in Alaska where it was not uncommon for it to get 10-20 below zero F during the winter and I grew up in a cabin with no big heater or anything. All we had was a wood stove and a couple electric heaters. It easily got 40-50 at night and plants grew fine. Relax, take a big deep breath and try and accept the help people are trying to give you. I am the same way, I can be hard headed and stubborn and think im the only person that can be right. But, for your plants own good atleast try something, because obviously what your doing now is not working. None of this is intended to insult you or boss you around. This is my advice, take or not. Either way, good luck with your grow and I hope you get it worked out.

Pce


----------



## Fyfe (Nov 17, 2008)

very good advice sexologist. 

try not get worked up queen. chill and have a think or read about what you neexd to do, everyones here to help not boss you around. 

i hope it works out, if i can help at all message me k 

if it helps with your confusion, go to one person you trust and ask there advice and follow it its prob othe only way you will get a straight answer.


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry i wasnt trying to have a go, and it not that I dont specifically trust anyone just who to trust when different people say different things. I do appreciate the advice so thanks, guess I just got a bit touchy thinking people are thinking Im not doing my best. I will try to get some decent supplies when I have the cash - cant use my soil coz the soil in my garden rubbish. I havnt given them nutes yet - I let the MG feed them. Ive been watering with calcified seaweed. Retard looks like magnesium defficiency after looking at the problem identifier thing (X must have numerous defficiencies) so Im hoping that watering with calcified seaweed will help as that has Mg and hopefully it will help the pH too. Ive been giving X a little bit of fertiliser too, just incase for some bizzare reason theres no nutes left in the soil. I also cut off about 4 dead leaves just to be on the safe side incase they started going manky.


----------



## Medi user (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd be a bit concerned about them getting too wet, the soil needs to allow air in to the roots. You are unlikely to be over nuting them. Fresh air to the leaves is important as this provides raw materials for growth as well. I guess lights are ok, temps are not too bad, nutes seem ok, check for over watering / flushing. Soil is pretty good at buffering ph problems. Perlite / vermiculite is a pretty cheap additive and helps with drainage, these plants like a lot of air in the roots. Maybe mix some in the next time you increase pot size. If it is easy for you to get some root stimulant eg Canna Rhizotonic £10 250ml, this will help young plants get established and stable. Try a leaf spray with some carbonated water and 1/2 or 1/4 nutes. This should show a quick improvement or deterioration ie over 24hr. If it makes things worse just wash off with more water spray.


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 22, 2008)

Well.. things seem to be improving a little bit. Ive just been watering with a bit of calcified seaweed. I also discovered today that T, the 5 week old WR still to sex, is a girl which would be great if her leaves hadnt started dying about a week ago! Shes still very green tho; my theory is it was because she was stood in the tub with the run-off from the others but I dont really know anything! Anyway Ive cut off most of the dead / dying leaves from X and T, for selfish reasons really coz I wanted them to look nice so they didnt depress me everytime I looked at them, but they seem to have taken it OK and are looking better at least! X is probably about 6 weeks now and I think shes behind what she should be but shes starting to get a lot more pistils now which is great so Im hoping its a sign shes getting better. Hopefully might get something out of her in the end! Her side branches seem to be coming along really well, although I dont know if its just coz you can see them more with the dying big fan leaves gone. I have a bit more hope now anyway. 

* and retard are still very pale, Im just watering with calcified seaweed but Im trying not to water for a while coz I have been flushing and dont want to overwater them, it could be a possibility at the mo.

The diesels are doing OK at the moment, and the one that started screwing up has come back so thats good. I still have at least one light on all the time. Im opening the door more now too now I can have the heating on. Fingers crossed for more good progress.


----------



## mr west (Nov 23, 2008)

i would never prune a leaf off if it wasnt dead and falling off first, that lil bit of green u just threw away on the leaves is energy the plant cant make use of now. wait till they fall off that means the plant has finished with them lol.


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 23, 2008)

I know, totally agree, did it for myself coz I was actually starting to want to get rid of them seeing them die before my eyes. They were mostly dead anyway but I know it wasnt ideal. Mind you on X taking off the dead leaves has uncovered loads of side branches so Im hoping she'll like them having more light - the side branches are healthy so hopefully will now be able to work better, they do seem to be growing faster already, maybe its just her improving in general. Did someone say something before about some Diesel ryders having purple in them? I see purple in some, but I dont think its in a bad way,I was hoping it was a natural trait...?


----------



## curlykins (Nov 24, 2008)

just curious, do they smell much cuz i was goin to try and grow some white russian x blueberry and i wouldnt want company to smell 'em


----------



## QueenBee (Nov 26, 2008)

I can smell them in the room theyre in and sometimes in the house but its not really an issue for me. If you really cant let anyone smell them it would be very difficult to hide it all the time I think


----------



## curlykins (Nov 26, 2008)

aww bummer well hopefully since i got white russian x blueberry it'll smell just of blueberries lol mmmmmm


----------



## curlykins (Dec 1, 2008)

so queenbee hows the grow coming?


----------



## QueenBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Hiya! Well things are better actually! I think I found problems- simple nute defficiency! After I repotted * and retard they improved loads (though still show signs of damage) and I started feeding X and shes doing great, though again has lasting damage. But shes quite big now. Because I heard so much that Miracle Grow is too strong I never thought a simple nute defficiency would be a problem but maybe its because I was flushing them a lot to get rid of nutes coz I thought the MG was too strong. I also think Ive left if too late to repot which has effected them. But I think Im back on track now. 

Pics are

X (white russian)
Now 8 1/2 weeks (definately behind schedule- going to need longer than 10 weeks). Doing a lot better now shes getting fed!

* and retard (who are from a LR mix pack)
6 weeks old, think they too have been stunted and are behind so will need longer than 9 weeks. They are still small, maybe from late repotting, maybe genetics, but theyv got a lot more green since repotting and the leaves seem to have repaired themselves as much as they can. * is bigger with more pistils.

The 2 younger White russians
About 7 weeks. I thought one of these was a boy. It was left in the back of the cuboard then left totally out of the light for a few days and started going pale then I was going to throw it out so gave it one last look and saw pistils! So she got a nice new pot and is actually probably the healthiest! These two arent getting big like X yet tho. I left the other one way too long to repot as well and it has gone a bit yellow. Again, probably stunted and will need longer.

And last but definatley not least (woops!) my little Dieselryders
3 1/2 weeks. Today I found 1 girl, the others arnt showing yet. Im going to try and be on top form with these and get them repotted in good time etc so I finally have some healthy plants!



So, even though things might not look so good to someone who's used to lovely healthy plants Im actually quite pleased with everything at the mo coz although theyre damaged at least they havnt died yet! And X really has shown a big improvement which is cool. No idea when harvest time will be tho coz with all the damage theyre behind. Ill have to wait and see!


----------



## Nexus Polaris (Dec 6, 2008)

Hate you ran into the nute prob and got you behind schedule. They gonna pull through. I burned the shit out of my diesels with the recommeneded nute dose on the bottle but they are coming back. Cant wait to see some bud shots of the Russian, you got a nice variety goin.


----------



## learing the ways (Dec 7, 2008)

looking good queen, im thinking of trying the russians next, let me know how the smoke is.soz to hear about the problems but hey if u dnt get them u wont learn lol.neways good luck and happy growing.


----------



## Bmasta (Dec 11, 2008)

I just read about 2 pages back about yoou having a issuing with eating, well today i was on a hunt for a small fan to screw to the top of my grow room, but because its winter here they had heater fans. But one specific model had a fan that could be used seperately or with the heater, if you installed one of these into your grow room and you had a ventilation fan this could possibly heat them up, $15 to.


----------



## QueenBee (Dec 18, 2008)

I think Ive got my temps sorted - one lights on all the time now which gives some heat - thanks anyways tho!

Anyway, an update;

X (big one in the 2nd pic, on the right) is 10 1/2 weeks, nice and big and bushy but the buds arnt half as big as most I see, but still very impressed with her progress. The pistils at the top are turning brown - Im thinking maybe 2 weeks left? Maybe more.

The 2 younger White Russians (2nd pic, top left and 3rd pic, bottom right) are nearly 9 weeks, small but bushy, the one I thought was a boy has loads of big fat pistils. Not really any browning of the pistils yet, few weeks more for them I think

Star and retard (3rd pic top and bottom left) are 8 weeks. Retard has barely anything on her! But she has the most brown pistils so Im hoping in about 2 weeks she'll be a lovely taster of what's to come! Star is a bit bigger and has more buds but still isnt anything to write home about. Shes got lots of, erm, whats it called the white powdery stuff, minds gone blank, lol.

The older diesel (first pic bottom right) is 6 weeks and because I repotted it with the other diesels its been stunted a bit. It already has a pistilly head.
Out of the 7 younger diesels (now 5 weeks) 4 turned out to be girls, although one showed late so got repotted late and has been stunted (it really affects them!) - thats the smallest one at the back, the other small one is a boy diesel Im keeping for now to keep my options open. The 3 diesels I got repotted in time (1st pic, top and bottom left and top right) are really going for it! One in particular has got really tall! I hope they keep up their good work!


----------



## Fyfe (Dec 19, 2008)

looking good queenbee, glad your problems are a little less problematic 

i hope it works out from here on for you and you have some good smoke in a few weeks. 

oh and i think the word you were trying to find was trichomes?


----------



## nraws (Jan 2, 2009)

QueenBee, I was wondering where you ordered your seeds from?
All the website I checked out for this strain of LowRyder didn't seem very legit.


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2009)

nraws said:


> QueenBee, I was wondering where you ordered your seeds from?
> All the website I checked out for this strain of LowRyder didn't seem very legit.


I got my ryders from here
http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?category=Lowryder++seeds


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 6, 2009)

hey queen, happy new year,

so how are the plants doing? been a while since the last update?

share some pics


----------



## STE1979 (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you tell me what nutes you are using on your auto flowering plant and where you have got it from as i live in the uk and i am finding it nearly impossible to find any thing in my local gardening store to grow my babies.
CHEERS


----------



## got2loveit (Jan 8, 2009)

greenshorticulture.com or something like that!! usually AF strains need little if any feeding go organic and place all you need in the soil. by this i mean buy the plagron batmix add 20% worm castings, high P bat guano and perlite. use a low nute potting soil wich u will mix with high N bat guano or other guano i use pelecan guano 20% worm castings and perlite i place 3/5 of plagron mix and 2/5 of low nute potting soil in the pots i place the plagro at the bottom mix an area of 1,5/5 with both soils and on top only low nute soil. this will keep your plants well fed for about 5 weeks and wont burn seedlings then u can feed with teas guano teas and molasses teas. i also have a cellmax bloom formula with high NK which i add slowly(1/4) of dose and build up according to plant needs!! in general AFs need little feeding compared to normal strains. just a suggestion of course others have found complete nute cycles from one brand better i dont. hope this helps!!


----------



## STE1979 (Jan 9, 2009)

im going to use miracle grow potting soil right thru aswell as either miracle grow plant food or liquid tomato plant food will this be ok plus for lighting i am using two 11 watt cfls but i am also going to buy some lowryder seeds so will all of the above be ok to grow them and get a decent harvest off them


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 9, 2009)

hey STE

if this is your first grow i would stay away from miracle grow soil, because it has automatically released nutrients alot of people lose plants becuase they cant control the nutrients that the plant uptakes, therefore they can easily get burned and its not easy to rectify, 

its only my opinion but i grew lowryders over the last 11 weeks. i used B&Q multi purpose soil, no veg nutes, then when they started flowering i used canna flores A+B. my ones could handle quite alot of nutrients. 

have a look at my journal, in amongst the chit chat you should find it as a good walkthrough. 

have fun


oh and comeback queenbee


----------



## taytheday (Jan 29, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> oh and comeback queenbee


too right! just when i finally get around to doing some of my auto white russians... lol

it's not the easiest strain to find diaries of on the net for some reason.


----------



## Fyfe (Jan 30, 2009)

lmao i still laugh when i see your buckfast for breakfast sig.


----------



## [Lucas] (Feb 3, 2009)

Be nice if I could look at this grow journal without having to sift through posts that have nothing to do with this journal, strain, growning method, etc., etc.


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 4, 2009)

unfortuantely alot of journals have posts about complete nonsense. 

trust me this isnt the worst


----------



## Gellanx (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow... this sucks.. I started reading this grow.. really got into it, and wanted to see what happened.. now after reading 29 pages I see that the jounal abrubtly stopped. What happened ?


----------



## Gellanx (Feb 17, 2009)

Sigh... I also just started my first grow, LR2 and white widow. Since this journal is dead, does anybody know any other good grow to read on this forum?

Fyfe, I read you have a grow as wel... are you keeping a journal ?

Anybody know what happened to queen ?


----------



## Fyfe (Feb 19, 2009)

yeh i kept a journal mate. 

Be warned though, the first load of pics are pretty crap cause i had a crap phone camera. 

Also theres alot of chit chat but your welcome to have a look. 

The link is ... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/118332-lowryder-dwarf-mix-hps-cfl.html


----------



## Gellanx (Mar 1, 2009)

cool... starting to read now  I just hope your journal goes til the end... unlike Queen´s ... hehehe.


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2009)

Fyfe said:


> yeh i kept a journal mate.
> 
> Be warned though, the first load of pics are pretty crap cause i had a crap phone camera.
> 
> ...


Dont forget the fat chicks u got us all to post. I had to work at stopping the hairy girls making a visit too. lol.


----------



## Tatan (Mar 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> Dont forget the fat chicks u got us all to post. I had to work at stopping the hairy girls making a visit too. lol.


I dont know.. that was a lot of fat chicks... I kind of liked the ones with the big bush.

Sigh... I´m still bitter i didnt get to find out what happened with this grow, as I was reading it, I could feel Queen´s pain as she had to wait for her grow do be done while her stash was running out.


----------



## ironheadxl (Mar 14, 2009)

mr west said:


> dont be scared of nutes, gently gently catchy monkey lol


I thought I was the only one who said that.. can not remember where i heard it originally I believe a movie... oh well not trying to hijack, just sayin' is all..
QB dig the posting, running white wid and thai skunk under 32k lumens t8's and 5's (HO) approaching week five, will post at some time, i will be watching yours for certain. Mine just sressed a tad two lower leaves gone yellow but I will flush hard and then feed.. good luck in your grow!


----------



## SAPFO (Aug 3, 2010)

Yield is the question we all want answered?


----------



## HeWhoWas (Mar 5, 2011)

Londoner said:


> Does it look anything like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This deserves its bump. Hah!


----------

